# Single Critter Nation Stand Removal?



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey, bit of an odd question. I really want a single critter nation, but with the stand it wont fit in my apartment (I currently have their current cage on a larger dresser). Can I removed the rolling stand? The actual cage dimensions will allow it to fit perfectly on top of my dresser but, evidently, I can't put something with wheels on top of a dresser lol


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Saw this picture looks like you can but you'd have the 4 little peg things on the corners.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/PureMuttz/media/CritterNation.jpg.html


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah - when I was moving, I had to throw a CN together quickly and had no interest in assembling the stand, so I just left it on the ground. You might want to put some of those things for the bottoms of chairs on the pegs so it doesn't dent your furniture.


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Excited that I can get a Critter nation then! Will definitely invest in some felt pads for the feet


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm not sure how good that will work. The way it's set up is the pegs insert into the stand so it's stable. There's no way for the bottom section of the cage to snap together without the stand. Unless of course you jimmy rig it somehow. You could still try, but I don't think it would be the best cage option if you're planning on not using the stand.

If it's the wheels you're worried about, you could use the cage with the stand, still, just don't put the wheels in.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

thelmaandlouise said:


> I'm not sure how good that will work. The way it's set up is the pegs insert into the stand so it's stable. There's no way for the bottom section of the cage to snap together without the stand. Unless of course you jimmy rig it somehow. You could still try, but I don't think it would be the best cage option if you're planning on not using the stand.
> 
> If it's the wheels you're worried about, you could use the cage with the stand, still, just don't put the wheels in.


Mine was stable enough to withstand a 70lb dog trying to jump on it. The bottom clips together and the top holds it in place. Of course, I always zip tie the top to the side panels to make sure nothing pops apart. (See: 70lb dog.) It's just really hard to move when it's put together, so make 100% sure that's where you want it before you set it up. (Remember you have to clean the bars, too.)


----------

